# Kabal Of Frozen Souls



## NightlySyns (Oct 25, 2010)

My second log, I picked up a squad of reavers from my FLGS just to give myself something new to paint. I tried a few different schemes based off ones ive seen and they always seemed too bright for me, I loved the edging on the armor plates so still wanted to do that. And wanted a visceral feel to the army. And painted one of the reavers in a scheme and loved it. I want the models to have an icy feel to them, as if their armor or bodies were manipulated to emit and icy chill. Or maybe its just that cold in the spires above Commorragh. And also want to keep the torture and ruthlessness of the DE heavy in my army without coating everything in Khornate blood. Picked up a squad of Warriors and Hellions yesterday to start off as well. I want my Raiders and Ravagers to be a Charnel house of Imperials and aliens alike. Maybe some living ones that the passengers can draw strength from before battle. These are a few pics on what I plan to base the rest of my army around. They aren't finished yet but you get the idea. Tips highly appreciated as I'm still pretty new to the hobby.









































My lovely Hekatrix, the helm attached to her hip is going to be painted the color of a rivals helm, Kabal of the Black heart maybe? Usurpers to the throne? As well as the head the reaver driver is showing off. 

Pretty proud of em, i think a large army like that would look awesome. Still thinking of how to make the bases look like everything they step on is freezing beneath it. Not in a magic sense but some advanced eldar technology. Shrieking, wailing DE coming out of the fog in the middle of the night to raid imperial cities and leave frozen bodies and ice in their wake just seems cool.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the way the Reavers came out! Is it all dry brushing?


----------



## NightlySyns (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks! tThe plan is to have 2 6man squads of them. 1 to pop tanks and the other to soften infanty up early. 12 of them at 1k points is going to be a scary sight. /evil laugh. Working on my Warriors at the moment. Got a big cup of coffee and some good tunes. Hopin to get some big progress done tonight.

It sure is. I hit it all over with an all over drybrush of ultramarines blue, then with out cleaning the brush pick up hawk turquoise into ice blue the some skull white for the extremes.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

They look splendid!


----------



## NightlySyns (Oct 25, 2010)

Made some slow progress on my Kabal! Been a long week at work. They still need faces and some details while I decide on bases. Here goes.














































Picked up a squad of Wyches, Incubi, and Hellions. The plan is to get them all assembled and based today and having next week off, get a whole lot of painting in.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Loving those reavers, looking very good.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Dig the bikes + Rep


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

holy mother of god....those are amazing +rep


----------



## NightlySyns (Oct 25, 2010)

Haha, Thanks all. Keeping me motivated to keep painting. Made a first attempt at the skin on my hellions and wyches, and I'm not happy at all with how they came out. Any suggestions on how to strip the skin without having to repaint the boards too would be greatly appreciated. While I figure out what to do with those, gonna give my Incubi a go.


----------



## NightlySyns (Oct 25, 2010)

Disregard, will not be trying to strip the paint, rebased the skin with a lighter washed and saved them from their purply sunburn. Hellions are coming along nicely


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I love how your drybrushing turned out. Gives their armor a real "starry" quality.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

must......finish.......world...eaters..... must....not......get..distracted..by...awesome..dark..eldar....

seriously. great theme, superb execution...+rep my man.
FFX


----------



## NightlySyns (Oct 25, 2010)

Firefighter X said:


> must......finish.......world...eaters..... must....not......get..distracted..by...awesome..dark..eldar....
> 
> seriously. great theme, superb execution...+rep my man.
> FFX


Lol, Thanks! Im pretty proud of em!  Didn't get much painting done this week but I did assemble all 1k points and prime them so I could be ready to play some games. Will try to get some pics of the assembled army and the progress on my Hellions! Currently distracted with my Blood Angels, they need some attention haha


----------



## FlowAndEbb (Dec 25, 2010)

Those reavers look really, really good. Can't wait to see the army when you're done.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, nice work with the DE. I may have to follow this thread .


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah you are off to a nice start and the contrast in the colours is very nice, gives them a very cold feel.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't wait to see them with the skin and details colored, the armor looks awesome as do the jetbikes. Keep up the great work!


----------



## NightlySyns (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. I'm really proud of them. I have 1000 points assembled and primed except for my Incubi/Archon Who are getting the black primer stripped for a new white base. 

I brought them in to the local GW and played against one of the staff. Played annihilation against 1k points of Crimson Fists. Won by 1 KP, after now silly mistakes on my part, that got my incubi/Archon in CC with a dread and no anti-tank. My hekatrix and her VB (Which I was unsure about at first) cut 2 wounds into a pair of vets in the last turn. A very fun first 40k battle, which earned the trophy Space Marine helm spiked onto my raider a soon to be Crimson Fist painting.

And onto the pics! My hellions, who Im very happy with so far. After attempting to save the skin tones, im happy with them now, tried freehanding a tattoo on baldy which i'm not thrilled with but it will do. They still need some work (weapons, metals, details) but I planed on keeping the armor black with some brass pieces to split it up a bit. 

















































Going to try to write some backround for the Kabal tonight, and for this Archon, My High Archon has some written somewhere. I want the cold of their armor to correlate with evil of their souls, so my Incubi, Archon and elite models will be more Icy then troops and fast attack respectively. Got some cool ideas from a few people to make Icy particles. May give em a try later.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work . When I posted that comment on your BA Plog I didn't realise that I'd posted on this one as well . :headbutt:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The skin looks great, the armor need something tho. Its kinda bland.

I like the tattoo, its kinda blurry and hard to see but from I can see of it, I like the look. Looking forward to seeing more of your DE in the future.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I have to say you're distracting me a lot from all the work I should be doing on my CSM, by giving me ideas that I may try on my DE.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Your color scheme is great - contrast between the two colours works really well and your technique really shows it off. The weathering on the blue of the helions is brillaint. Looking forward to see more.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow I love them. The drybrushing is quite realistic, especially on the Hellions.
I like the Kabal Name a well- I think snow bases would look really cool and fitting.


----------

